# Miss America



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Award winning answer.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...gets-prize-for-answer/?utm_term=.aa935a66395c


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

She "absolutely" has a future as a lead anchor at CNN.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> She "absolutely" has a future as a lead anchor at CNN.


Or a speech writer for Corey Booker's 2020 presidential run.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

First of all calling it "Miss America" is gender bias and misogynistic. Has anyone bothered to ask her how she prefers to be identified? What if her chosen preference is a Unicorn? I'll bet no one has thought to ask her.

Second, doesn't she understand that she is being exploited? Hateful white men are using her for capital gains. She should refuse to be a part in their enrichment. 

Third, by calling it "Miss America" is homophobic. This is anti LGBTQ and SOMEONE needs to file a lawsuit. Take it to the Supreme Court.

Fourth, she/he/unicorn is correct. All police departments are full of angry, hateful people and need to be shut down. The same can be said for ICE, the military and FBI. This world will be a much better place without all these hateful people.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

She must've been coached by this young lady.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> She must've been coached by this young lady.


I would have sworn she was from LA, . . . San Fran, . . . Tacoma, . . . or Seattle.

Maybe even NY or Detoilet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

One of them big cities, anyway...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Award winning answer.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...gets-prize-for-answer/?utm_term=.aa935a66395c


Stupid little girl.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

She should invest in Nike.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They can frame it any way they want. These so called pageants were always meat markets for the big spenders. Kind of like a viewing before purchase in most cases. Now they want to claim they are something else ok. Lot of folks BS them them self all the time.
I would not care one bit if all of them just went away.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I doubt she came up with that herself. 

Her handlers probably devised an entire platform of pre-canned answers to most topics for her to parrot. 

Miss America is a brand. A brand they are selling.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is about the kneeling, Emili McPhail is wrong. It is also about improperly using a platform that does nor belong to them, but rather belongs to the paying customers who value the long held tradition of our national anthem being respected at sporting events.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Strike two.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ing-our-country-today/?utm_term=.c043cfd7e9b9


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Strike two.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ing-our-country-today/?utm_term=.c043cfd7e9b9


Strike two for who? I'd say her comments about Trump are a shining example of the good he is doing. I barely let this woman serve me french fried from the fast food window let alone ask for her musings on politics.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Strike two.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ing-our-country-today/?utm_term=.c043cfd7e9b9


Well, your Washington Post want me to make a donation just to read your article. What do you think I did? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well, your Washington Post want me to make a donation just to read your article. What do you think I did? :tango_face_wink:


I imagine same as I did, hit the flush lever on the toilet. Goodbye feces!!!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Well, your Washington Post want me to make a donation just to read your article. What do you think I did? :tango_face_wink:


No worries.

I'll tell you what I think you need to know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> No worries.
> 
> I'll tell you what I think you need to know.


Ah, socialism at it's finest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ah, socialism at it's finest.


Actually, any news channel you find on the TV. Including FNC.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, but we're not looking for what's there, we're looking for what we expect to see. And we always find it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Reality is almost always wrong." 
Dr. Gregory House


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No worries.
> 
> I'll tell you what I think you need to know.


Lets not get confused here on who is on the wall ... I'm a Watchman.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Lets not get confused here on who is on the wall ... I'm a Watchman.


Well, you're a watchman who needs things read to him, anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, but *we're* not looking for what's there, *we're* looking for what *we* expect to see. And *we* always find it!


Is this the Royal _we_ or.....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Imperial. The dog says everything I do is imperial, by definition.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Well, you're a watchman who needs things read to him, anyway.


There are many readers and messengers of deceit, you will always find me standing in the light and identifying the truth. Count on it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does anyone care, on any level, what a ditsy broad in a beauty pageant has to say about any damn thing at all? Look pretty, smile, and shut up!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Why does anyone care, on any level, what a ditsy broad in a beauty pageant has to say about any damn thing at all? Look pretty, smile, and shut up!


And bring me a beer!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> There are many readers and messengers of deceit, you will always find me standing in the light and identifying the truth. Count on it.


Oh, no, I prefer to count on folks who are a little more consistent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Why does anyone care, on any level, what a ditsy broad in a beauty pageant has to say about any damn thing at all? Look pretty, smile, and shut up!


Sexist!! Sexist!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, no, I prefer to count on folks who are a little more consistent.


Of course you do, but you also don't adhere to nor believe in the doctrine of the light, huh?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No, the lights go away when the drug wears off.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Miss America is dead... a sign of the times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

